# Rear Spring Recall - Check Your Alignment! (2018 Tiguan SE FWD)



## Tynerion (Dec 24, 2018)

Had the rear spring recall on the Tiguan done a bit before all this hit - and had to do a longer drive (1,000 miles) and once I got back - the inside of the rear tires were gone.

Sorry don't have pictures.

The dealer had recently done the rear spring recall according to the service bulletin, and everything seemed fine while travelling. Pull into the driveway when it is a little wet, and the tire treads looked off, looked under the back of the car, and the inner inch of each side of the tire is severely worn. Down to belts worn. 

Took it to the dealer, and talked with the service adviser, he tells me that my alignment is for ****. Turns out the VW does NOT require, or even recommend an alignment when doing the TSB that involves the rear suspension. Dealer and I argued back and forth for a couple of days, before they comp'ed a couple of new tires and 50% of the cost of an alignment. Not ideal, but better than getting hit with all the above.

Tires had 20k on 'em and as mentioned inside of both rear tires were gone. Original tires, they'd been rotated consistently, and the fronts were still in OK shape.

Just a heads up - so you don't get an unexpected bill for new tires/alignment.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I expect they did the fast way of removing the rear springs, by pulling the inside lower control arm bolt. This would require an alignment as it's and eccentric bolt used for camber or toe adjustment. I was just under the back of my Tiguan today looking for a rattle.


----------



## RJPotts (Dec 8, 2020)

I am experiencing the exact same issue. Rear spring recall was performed a few thousand miles ago and now the inside tread of both rear tires is severely worn. I took it to the dealer and told them I was concerned the work done under the recall was the cause. The dealer played dumb (and maybe they are) but they did offer to replace both rear tires as the car only has 15k miles. When asked what they would do to prevent the problem from recurring they seemed uncertain how to answer. 

Now that I've found this message thread I plan to share it with them to push the issue beyond tire replacement.


----------



## Tynerion (Dec 24, 2018)

Follow up. I've driven the Tiggy thousands of miles since the original post.

With new tires (Continental something or another) and a dealer alignment - and everything from in town to cruising at 80+ for hours - no excessive tire wear.


----------



## RJPotts (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for the comment. My dealer is breaking in a new Service Mgr and his attention span is short (probably stressed). I think I finally have him connecting the dots of the recall performed by his shop causing the unreasonable tire wear. He said if I drop it off Monday morning he'll be sure to get new rear tires mounted and a complete alignment done, N/C to me. Crossing my fingers that he follows through with his promise, if he doesn't I'll be discussing it with the owner of the dealership.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I've read over the TSB/Recall and yea, there's no alignment called for. Seems strange.

Also. In a previous world, a four wheel alignment was straight forward job on the rack. Now with "Driver Assistance" packages (on some of our models) is it still just the standard four wheel alignment, or is it also an additional camera/radar alignment? (meaning, a lot more effort/cost)


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep this is the same old story with VW. 
When they have to do something is just a bare minimum.
When you have to do something everything needs to be redone. Dont believe me? Just ask your VW service what it will cost to take off your front grill with an ACC and put it back. Cost of the grill removal, ACC realignment with suspension realignment (easy $1000+). But if there was a recall on the grill, they will slap a new grill in 15 minutes and send you your way.


----------



## esphoto (Mar 24, 2009)

jonese said:


> I've read over the TSB/Recall and yea, there's no alignment called for. Seems strange.
> 
> Also. In a previous world, a four wheel alignment was straight forward job on the rack. Now with "Driver Assistance" packages (on some of our models) is it still just the standard four wheel alignment, or is it also an additional camera/radar alignment? (meaning, a lot more effort/cost)


It would only need a standard 4 wheel alignment, ACC alignment is only needed if the front bumper, grill, etc is tweaked or removed.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Is this recall affecting 4motion builds?


----------



## esphoto (Mar 24, 2009)

All VIN dependent, couldn't say.


----------



## RJPotts (Dec 8, 2020)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Is this recall affecting 4motion builds?


Yes, my car is 4motion and was recalled.


----------



## RJPotts (Dec 8, 2020)

Got the Tiguan back from the shop today, new rear tires and alignment, dealer said he thinks VW will pay for everything. I bought the car new and it only has 15K miles, inboard tread was worn smooth on rear tires. They better pay or this will be the last VW I'll own. I didn't get a copy of the alignment worksheet but the dealer said it required toe adjustment on rears. Hope they got it right, I've owned 11 new cars and never seen tire wear like this.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

RJPotts said:


> ... or this will be the last VW I'll own...


VW does not care about that...


----------



## Vajramukti (Sep 8, 2021)

Having the same tire wear problem now. Had a 4-wheel alignment twice then I found this page.
VW says my VIN is not part of the recall.

Any available solutions to get VW to fix their defect at their cost?


----------

